# Vehicle Door Sign Concept - Comments, Critique, Suggestions Please



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting some magnetic signs for my vehicle, and have roughed out a concept, BUT... I am NOT a graphic designer, so I'm looking for any ideas for improvements, changes, etc (Bearing in mind that I know things aren't perfectly centered etc).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 7, 2013)

Really? "Have you been shot recently"? Seriously?

Edit: Oh, you're in Canada. Nevermind.


----------



## Mully (Jan 7, 2013)

I has a 1950's look to it ... type face is not exciting enough, your slogan is a little off center.  If you sell quality then you have to be serious or people will not understand ...Like Bitter


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I like it, but I know squat about this type of advertising! The "been shot" doesn't go over too well, down here.. but probably isn't an issue where you are at!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 7, 2013)

John, to me these fonts are killing it. Also it's kind of wordy IMO. Keep in mind. This will be seen by a lot of people driving. I would lose the top part besides the logo, and just put your main focuses instead. Check out fontsquirrel.com for great fonts.


----------



## Akrobby (Jan 7, 2013)

I would keep either the "been shot recently" or the "custom photography for all occasions", but not both.  Or change it up and put a few descriptive words, portraits, weddings, architecture, whatever it is you do most.  People driving have a second or two at most to see it.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Really? "Have you been shot recently"? Seriously?
> 
> Edit: Oh, you're in Canada. Nevermind.


The idea was a 'humour hook'; something to make people remember in the same vein as a septic company whose slogan was, "Satisfaction guarenteed or double your sewage refunded".  




Mully said:


> I has a 1950's look to it ... type face is not exciting enough...


I'll cheerfully take font suggestions 


Mully said:


> ...your slogan is a little off center. If you sell quality then you have to be serious or people will not understand ...Like Bitter


Hence the reason I mentioned that in my post! 




cgipson1 said:


> I like it, but I know squat about this type of advertising! The "been shot" doesn't go over too well, down here.. but probably isn't an issue where you are at!


I'm hoping the humour comes through.




o hey tyler said:


> John, to me these fonts are killing it. Also it's kind of wordy IMO. Keep in mind. This will be seen by a lot of people driving. I would lose the top part besides the logo, and just put your main focuses instead. Check out fontsquirrel.com for great fonts.


Any fonts you would recommend?  I'm really stuck on this!




Akrobby said:


> I would keep either the "been shot recently" or the "custom photography for all occasions", but not both. Or change it up and put a few descriptive words, portraits, weddings, architecture, whatever it is you do most. People driving have a second or two at most to see it.


That was my thought too, but damnit, I like them both....


----------



## texkam (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, take a person who knows nothing about photography, let them shoot a wedding and see what you end up with. This is the graphic design equivalent. You can try to give that person all kinds of tips and advice, but in the end you most likely will not end up with a good outcome. Just like wedding pictures to many, something as important as your business identity deserves higher priority IMHO. If you agree, bring in a pro.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 8, 2013)

ChunkFive, Museo, collaborate, bebas nue, etc. Something with a visual impact


----------



## ryanwaff (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is my take on it. 



On your website you have a logo, which you must use on all your branding so that people will associate that logo with you. Its all about brand recognition

Font used: League Gothic (League Gothic | The League of Moveable Type)
Camera Vector: http://store.vectorvault.com/product_images/o/799/8321_free_vector__30617_zoom.gif


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> The idea was a 'humour hook'; something to make people remember in the same vein as a septic company whose slogan was, "Satisfaction guarenteed or double your sewage refunded".



Unfortunately, that's not what people are going to think of.

At the risk of getting political, people will think about Sandy Hook, Clackamas, Virginia Tech, Santana High and Columbine. Or, since you're in Canada, they'll think of Ecole Polytechnique and Dawson College, and they will conclude that your sign is in, at best, very poor taste.

I'm not saying it's right, and I'm not saying it's warranted. But it's what _will _happen, and I bet it hurts your business.

A lot...


----------



## Buckster (Jan 8, 2013)

It reminds me of an ambulance chaser, offering to shoot photos of your injuries for the lawsuit.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't really add anything. I think these guys are right about the "have you been shot lately", and I'm a gun collector and recreational shooter.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> ChunkFive, Museo, collaborate, bebas nue, etc. Something with a visual impact


Cool!  Thanks Tyler, I will play around with those this evening!



ryanwaff said:


> Here is my take on it...
> On your website you have a logo, which you must use on all your branding so that people will associate that logo with you. Its all about brand recognition


That is great!  I really like that approach, and to be honest, one of things bothering me was that I couldn't figure out a way to work my logo into it; every time I did, it just seemed lame.  This, I LIKE!



Steve5D said:


> Unfortunately, that's not what people are going to think of.  At the risk of getting political, people will think about Sandy Hook, Clackamas, Virginia Tech, Santana High and Columbine. Or, since you're in Canada, they'll think of Ecole Polytechnique and Dawson College, and they will conclude that your sign is in, at best, very poor taste.
> I'm not saying it's right, and I'm not saying it's warranted. But it's what will happen, and I bet it hurts your business.
> A lot...


 


Rick58 said:


> I can't really add anything. I think these guys are right about the "have you been shot lately", and I'm a gun collector and recreational shooter.


Point taken, however, are you considering the very significant differences between the Canadian and US views on the topic of firearms?  I agree that in the US this would be a total bonehead idea; up here?  I think it has merit...



Buckster said:


> It reminds me of an ambulance chaser, offering to shoot photos of your injuries for the lawsuit.


Thanks Buckster... I think.  If they're offering to pay, I'm offering to shoot...


----------



## dewey (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah the "have you been shot" thing will turn off more potential customers than it will get you I think.

Also if this is a standard sized magnetic sign the text is WAY too small to be seen by anyone unless they're at the light next to you.  People need to be able to remember the number or the web address.  The phone should take up the bottom 1/3 of the sign (at min)

You just can't get too artsy on an 18" x 24" space.  Print it out (tile it and tape it) and put it on the car.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 8, 2013)

Tirediron...look at humour in advertising and how it is used effectively, and appropriately.

We all have those late night local advertisers who make goofy and absurd commercials. We talk about the commercials, but we don't shop there.

A local "celebrity" was on a late night "comedy skit between movie breaks" show, and is really, locally famous.
He also owns a jewelery store. You'd think, being famous for his comedy sketches, he would ustilize that in his advertising for his jewelery store.
But he doesn't. Why would that be? Are you apt to buy fine jewelery from a clown?

This is why my business, is not called "The Bitter Jeweler". I wanted it to be, sooooo bad. I wanted to go against convention. But in "testing", people thought it was odd, they didn't get it, and were not apt to shop with me.

Now add to your humour, a dark side. It's a play on words of something rather negative. What market will it be a success with, and what market will it fail?

"The Bitter Jeweler" scored higher with young people (who tend to not have disposable incomes), and lower with older people (who tend to have disposable incomes). It was a no brainer who I was trying to reach, and which direction I should go.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry man, this business is all about word of mouth AND people seeing your work.  People are not going to check out your website or call you just from looking at this car magnet.

If you are a plumber however....


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not sure as a photographer need or want car lettering.  I'm also not sure you really want it either.  Most people won't write down your phone or url, but they'll remember  your name, so your page better come up first when they Google you.

And if you do want to do it, I'm thinking it better be some full color bridal catalog shot, your best work, nice and big to draw attention, with the logo and name secondary.  I'm thinking minivan full side, not car door size.

Big enough in size to be tacky, but elegant enough in design to pull it off regardless.

Something like this, but with your logo, NAME, url and phone added in.  Oh, and tailored to your niche if you aren't doing weddings ;-)

http://www.advanced-airbrush.com.au/images/Digital -  Kira Smart Car February 2009  500.jpg


----------



## Mully (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^^^ I agree.... wrong business to have a door sign.  

This might sound harsh and it is not ment to be but having a door sign puts you in a lower class of photography...like the kid nappers that do $35 portrait sittings, ala Sears, K-mart,Walmart Don't sell yourself short you are better than that.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Tirediron...look at humour in advertising and how it is used effectively, and appropriately.
> We all have those late night local advertisers who make goofy and absurd commercials. We talk about the commercials, but we don't shop there.
> A local "celebrity" was on a late night "comedy skit between movie breaks" show, and is really, locally famous.
> He also owns a jewelery store. You'd think, being famous for his comedy sketches, he would ustilize that in his advertising for his jewelery store.
> But he doesn't. Why would that be? Are you apt to buy fine jewelery from a clown?...


Thanks David, very insightful and good food for thought.  Much aprpeciated!



Robin_Usagani said:


> Sorry man, this business is all about word of mouth AND people seeing your work. People are not going to check out your website or call you just from looking at this car magnet.
> If you are a plumber however....


You've seen some of my work!   I don't expect to get a lot from it, but I don't see how it can hurt either.  As I happen to have a friend in the sign business, the cost is ~$100 for three signs which IMO, is cheap enough to make it worth trying.  



nycphotography said:


> I'm not sure as a photographer need or want car lettering. I'm also not sure you really want it either. Most people won't write down your phone or url, but they'll remember your name, so your page better come up first when they Google you.
> And if you do want to do it, I'm thinking it better be some full color bridal catalog shot, your best work, nice and big to draw attention, with the logo and name secondary. I'm thinking minivan full side, not car door size.
> Big enough in size to be tacky, but elegant enough in design to pull it off regardless.
> Something like this, but with your logo, NAME, url and phone added in. Oh, and tailored to your niche if you aren't doing weddings


Interesting, but I do NOT want a vehicle wrap.  I really want the ability to go 'incognito' when I choose.  Again, while it may not gain me a lot, I don't see how it can hurt...


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Interesting, but I do NOT want a vehicle wrap.  I really want the ability to go 'incognito' when I choose.  Again, while it may not gain me a lot, I don't see how it can hurt...



Fair enough.  But even with magnetics, as a photographer, I'd go with a picture/image over old school lettering.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Point taken, however, are you considering the very significant differences between the Canadian and US views on the topic of firearms?  I agree that in the US this would be a total bonehead idea; up here?  I think it has merit...



I am. I traveled throughout Canada for eight years as part of my job. In 2008, I spent more time in Canada than I did the United States. I've probably seen far more of Canada than most Canadians. Accordingly, I've spent an inordinate amount of time with Canadians, and we often discussed the differences between the US and Canada on a myriad of subjects, including guns.

If you guys didn't have access to news from the United States, I might agree with you. But the fact is that people in Canada probably heard about these latest mass shootings before people in the United States did. Borders mean a lot less these days in terms of what news matter and what news doesn't matter. After the shooting at Clackamas Town Center here in Portland (I live about a mile and a half from there), a friend in Toronto called me to make sure I was okay. 

His phone call was the first I'd heard about it.

I think you may be relying too heavily on the differences in our attitudes on guns. Regardless of which side of the border someone is on, this sign will trigger a very visceral reaction and, in my opinion, it will prove to be a great (and avoidable) detriment to your business...


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a sticker on my rear window which reads www.stevesphotography.com (not the actual verbage). It's small and simple, sits on the lower left corner of the rear windshield on the Explorer, and it works...


----------



## sandraadamson (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a Canadian and when I read your "have you been shot lately" the first thing that came to my mind was all those little children who were killed before Xmas in the states so honestly as a photographer myself I would definitely loose that phrase. My two cents.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> ...I think you may be relying too heavily on the differences in our attitudes on guns. Regardless of which side of the border someone is on, this sign will trigger a very visceral reaction and, in my opinion, it will prove to be a great (and avoidable) detriment to your business...


Fair comment Steve; thanks!



sandraadamson said:


> I am a Canadian and when I read your "have you been shot lately" the first thing that came to my mind was all those little children who were killed before Xmas in the states so honestly as a photographer myself I would definitely loose that phrase. My two cents.


Thanks Sandra, comment appreciated. Perhaps our perceived isolation here in Lotus Land has something to do with the attitude as well. I've shown it to a number of people, mostly non-photographers, and all but one have had a chuckle over it, HOWEVER, I think based on design, as well as potential mis-interpretation, I will probably bin that line, as much as I like.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

sandraadamson said:


> I am a Canadian and when I read your "have you been shot lately" the first thing that came to my mind was all those little children who were killed before Xmas in the states so honestly as a photographer myself I would definitely loose that phrase. My two cents.



And there ya' go...


----------



## baturn (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi John, As a Canadian from the same background as yourself, I see where you were going with this, but kinda agree that most will see it as the majority on here have.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2013)

Ver. 3.0:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Sorry man, this business is all about word of mouth AND people seeing your work.  People are not going to check out your website or call you just from looking at this car magnet.
> 
> If you are a plumber however....



Robin,

Didn't you have a car magnet made for your photography biz, back when you first got it going? Did it not work?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 8, 2013)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Robin,
> 
> Didn't you have a car magnet made for your photography biz, back when you first got it going? Did it not work?



No, he didn't. Mohymen did. Photo by MOM(O).


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thank you tyler....I remembered that we DID have somebody who had a new biz and a new car magnet!!!! Magnetic signs...I recall when the *printing* of those things was advertised as the next get rich quick business! lol.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 8, 2013)

They made me laugh. lol

Are those all one sign?  Or three signs?

You probably already answered that... as much as I love you, I'm not reading three pages to find out.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 8, 2013)

Ouch.. that one hurts derrel.... really hurts :lmao:



Derrel said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man, this business is all about word of mouth AND people seeing your work.  People are not going to check out your website or call you just from looking at this car magnet.
> ...


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 8, 2013)

Car decals never catch my attention. My old landlord had one for her car (real estate) and I never thought it was effective.

However, there was this Chinese take-out that has those car-roof light box that ALWAYS catches my attention. It's removable because I see the same sign on different cars. Although it's just a generic shape, it really pops.

Now imagine a camera-shaped light box running around in town... the whole town will be talking about your business.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 8, 2013)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> Car decals never catch my attention. My old landlord had one for her car (real estate) and I never thought it was effective.
> 
> However, there was this Chinese take-out that has those car-roof light box that ALWAYS catches my attention. It's removable because I see the same sign on different cars. Although it's just a generic shape, it really pops.
> 
> Now imagine a camera-shaped light box running around in town... the whole town will be talking about your business.



The sexually violated heifer has a point...


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 8, 2013)

Or you can name your business differently, like "Molested John" or something.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 9, 2013)

Not seeing the humor in the "have you been shot recently?" part........ almost as tasteless (and creepy) as wearing an Alien Bees t-Shirt that says "ask me to flash you" to a high school sports event.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Not seeing the humor in the "have you been shot recently?" part........ almost as tasteless (and creepy) as wearing an Alien Bees t-Shirt that says "ask me to flash you" to a high school sports event.


That's just too funny. 

In all, I agree with the crowd, wish I had something better to contribute but I'm TERRIBLE with marketing.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is my take


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2013)

View attachment 31799[/QUOTE]


manaheim said:


> They made me laugh. lol
> Are those all one sign? Or three signs?


Huh?  Howzat?  All which.... ?



molested_cow said:


> Car decals never catch my attention. My old landlord had one for her car (real estate) and I never thought it was effective.
> However, there was this Chinese take-out that has those car-roof light box that ALWAYS catches my attention. It's removable because I see the same sign on different cars. Although it's just a generic shape, it really pops.
> Now imagine a camera-shaped light box running around in town... the whole town will be talking about your business.


Interesting; while that would probably be a more effective attention-getter, I'm not sure that I want something like that stuck on top of my vehicle.  FWIW, I don't actually expect a lot from the signs, BUT, since I can get all three of them done for $100, it seems to me that there's no way it can hurt.  Worst-case, they generate NO additional business.  I don't see how it can hurt.



molested_cow said:


> Or you can name your business differently, like "Molested John" or something.


Ummm...  I think I'll pass on that.  



Tony S said:


> Not seeing the humor in the "have you been shot recently?" part........ almost as tasteless (and creepy) as wearing an Alien Bees t-Shirt that says "ask me to flash you" to a high school sports event.


Lighten up! (You will notice that I've removed that line from the Ver. 3.0 rendering however).



MiFleur said:


> Here is my take


Hey cool!  Thanks very much MiFleur; I especially like that curved accent line.  

Thanks everyone for all the input and suggestions!  It's very much appreciated.


Are those all one sign? Or three signs? [/QUOTE]
Huh?  Howzat?  All which.... ?



molested_cow said:


> Car decals never catch my attention. My old landlord had one for her car (real estate) and I never thought it was effective.
> However, there was this Chinese take-out that has those car-roof light box that ALWAYS catches my attention. It's removable because I see the same sign on different cars. Although it's just a generic shape, it really pops.
> Now imagine a camera-shaped light box running around in town... the whole town will be talking about your business.


Interesting; while that would probably be a more effective attention-getter, I'm not sure that I want something like that stuck on top of my vehicle.  FWIW, I don't actually expect a lot from the signs, BUT, since I can get all three of them done for $100, it seems to me that there's no way it can hurt.  Worst-case, they generate NO additional business.  I don't see how it can hurt.



molested_cow said:


> Or you can name your business differently, like "Molested John" or something.


Ummm...  I think I'll pass on that.  



Tony S said:


> Not seeing the humor in the "have you been shot recently?" part........ almost as tasteless (and creepy) as wearing an Alien Bees t-Shirt that says "ask me to flash you" to a high school sports event.


Lighten up! (You will notice that I've removed that line from the Ver. 3.0 rendering however).



MiFleur said:


> Here is my take
> 
> <snipped>


Hey cool!  Thanks very much MiFleur; I especially like that curved accent line.  

Thanks everyone for all the input and suggestions!  It's very much appreciated.


----------



## vtf (Jan 9, 2013)

Location, location, location. In the grand scheme of things I believe the sides should be simple and bold, easily read in a few seconds, small or tight fonts will be unreadable. If a person is in another car next to yours they may not be able to see it if placed low or it wont catch their attention. In most times they won't write down a phone #, but they'll remember a simple web page such as yours. My 2 cents is John's Photography at Johnsphotography.ca with maybe a catch phrase to catch attention located on the sides and on the back place a more descriptive sign such as in post 10.
I believe people will visit a web page before calling a company. I could be wrong. Stay away from the phrase shooting people, it's not as humorous as it once was.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 9, 2013)

Look like a good car to break into.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of the people that will have an opportunity to see a sign on the side of your car when you are driving down the road.

Consequently, you need to keep it short, sweet, as big as possible, and as legible as possible, so use a simple but eye catching font.


www.John'sPhotography.com
Your phone number​


----------

